# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  ChimeraTool - Samsung custom root image update, Lumia update

## GSM News & Updates

*ChimeraTool update: v 9.45.1819 03/03/2016*   *Added Samsung Custom Root To Android (Prepared Boot Image Based Permanent Root)*  Samsung Galaxy S6 (SM-G920C) -> 6.0.1Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge + (SM-G928C) -> 6.0.1Samsung Galaxy S6 (AT&T) (SM-G920A) -> upto 5.1.1Samsung Galaxy S6 edge (AT&T) (SM-G925A) -> upto 5.1.1Samsung Galaxy S6 edge+ (AT&T) (SM-G928A) -> upto 5.1.1Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (AT&T) (SM-N920A) -> upto 5.1.1**   *Added Lumia software change:*  Nokia      Lumia 520 (RM-913,RM-914,RM-915,RM-917)Nokia      Lumia 525 (RM-998,RM-997)Nokia      Lumia 625 (RM-941,RM-942,RM-943)Nokia      Lumia 620 (RM-846)Nokia      Lumia 720 (RM-885)Nokia      Lumia 820 (RM-824,RM-825,RM-826)Nokia      Lumia 920 (RM-820,RM-821,RM-822)Nokia      Lumia 925 (RM-892, RM-893)Nokia      Lumia 925 (RM-910)Nokia      Lumia 928 (RM-860)Nokia      Lumia 1020 (RM-877)Nokia      Lumia 1320 (RM-995,RM-996)Microsoft Lumia 1520 (RM-940,RM-939,RM-938,RM-937)Microsoft Lumia 1030 (RM-1052,RM-1051,RM-1050)Microsoft Lumia 930 (RM-1045)Microsoft Lumia 830 (RM-984,RM-985)Microsoft Lumia 735 (RM-1039)Microsoft Lumia 730 DUAL SIM (RM-1040)Microsoft Lumia 640 (RM-1072)Microsoft Lumia 635 (RM-975,RM-974)Microsoft Lumia 630 Dual SIM (RM-978)Microsoft Lumia 530 (RM-1017)Microsoft Lumia 435 (RM-1071,RM-1070,RM-1069,RM-1068) *Added new Lumia models for info, warranty check, software change:*  Nokia      Lumia 720T (RM-887)Nokia      Lumia 920T (RM-867)Nokia      Lumia 925T (RM-955)Nokia      Lumia 1020 (RM-875,RM-876)Nokia      Lumia 1320 (RM-994)Microsoft Lumia 1330 (RM-1062)Microsoft Lumia 930 (RM-1087)Microsoft Lumia 830 (RM-1049)Microsoft Lumia 735 (RM-1078,RM-1041,RM-1038)Microsoft Lumia 640 XL (RM-1067,RM-1066)Microsoft Lumia 640 DUAL SIM (RM-1113)Microsoft Lumia 640 (RM-1109,RM-1077,RM-1075,RM-1073)Microsoft Lumia 638 (RM-1010)Microsoft Lumia 636 (RM-1027)Microsoft Lumia 535 (RM-1092,RM-1091,RM-1090,RM-1089)Microsoft Lumia 532 (RM-1034,RM-1032,RM-1031)Microsoft Lumia 530 DUAL SIM (RM-1020,RM-1019)Microsoft Lumia 530 (RM-1018)Microsoft Lumia 435 (RM-1114)    *- What will be tomorrow?
- Friday.
- What else? :)
- We will see ...*  *More about this update:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

